# Cinco de Mayo



## LawrenceU (May 5, 2009)

Most people don't know that back in 1912, Hellmann's
mayonnaise was manufactured in England. In fact, the Titanic
was carrying 12,000 jars of the condiment scheduled for
delivery on May 5th in Vera Cruz, Mexico, which was to be
the next port of call for the great ship after its stop in
New York.

This would have been the largest single shipment of
mayonnaise ever delivered to Mexico. But as we know, the
great ship did not make it to New York. The ship hit an
iceberg and sank, and the cargo was forever lost.

The people of Mexico, who were crazy about mayonnaise and
were eagerly awaiting its delivery, were disconsolate at the
loss. Their anguish was so great that they declared a
National Day of Mourning, which they still observe to this
day.

The National Day of Mourning occurs each year on May 5th and
is known, of course, as Sinko De Mayo.

And now you know where the name originated!


----------



## Whitefield (May 5, 2009)

GROAN


----------



## Marrow Man (May 5, 2009)

I too, am not laughing but groaning. My groan is so painful that I am writhing on the floor in agony!!!


----------



## Theognome (May 5, 2009)

I've killed for exactly that.

Theognome


----------



## chbrooking (May 5, 2009)

ba dum pum!  

There oughta be an icon somewhere between  and


----------



## DMcFadden (May 5, 2009)

Rev. Underwood,

Would you rather . . . 
a. Surrender your ordination voluntarily?
b. Do penance watching 45 straight hours of Green Acres re-runs?
c. Just turn yourself in to the nearest mental health official for commitment?


----------



## rescuedbyLove (May 5, 2009)

I love it!!


----------



## LawrenceU (May 5, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> Rev. Underwood,
> 
> Would you rather . . .
> a. Surrender your ordination voluntarily?
> ...




 

You've never heard me do my Mr. Haney impersonation!

'What you have here, Mr. Douglas, is a genuine . . .'


----------



## ExGentibus (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Marrow Man (May 5, 2009)

chbrooking said:


> ba dum pum!
> 
> There oughta be an icon somewhere between  and



Here you go -- the rimshot!


----------



## ReformedChapin (May 5, 2009)

your lucky there isn't very many mexicans here


----------



## he beholds (May 5, 2009)

So the whole time I'm reading that, I'm thinking, "There's no way this is true." But I could not predict the punchline. I'm not so quick.


----------



## jaybird0827 (May 5, 2009)

Boooooooo!


----------



## Contra Marcion (May 5, 2009)

Just terrible.....


----------



## LawrenceU (May 5, 2009)

If there are Mexicans reading this, please take no offense at my post. I actually would rather live in Latin America in many ways. And, I really like Mexico.

No Googling. Do you know what the Cinco de Mayo celebration celebrates? It is not what most Americans think.


----------



## VictorBravo (May 5, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> No Googling. Do you know what the Cinco de *Mayon* celebration celebrates? It is not what most Americans think.



I know about Cinco de Mayo, but Cinco de Mayon has be baffled. I guess it has to do with the fifth eruption of a volcano in the Phillipines. . . .


----------



## LawrenceU (May 5, 2009)

victorbravo said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > No Googling. Do you know what the Cinco de *Mayon* celebration celebrates? It is not what most Americans think.
> ...



Good call. I'll fix it. 

I sure hope that 'be' gets over it.


----------



## Craig (May 5, 2009)

You know what's really sad....last night my wife asked me what cinco de mayo was about...I told her it was about remembering a day in infamy where a ship carrying mayo sank.

I kid you not...Lawrence, be afraid!


----------



## VictorBravo (May 5, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> victorbravo said:
> 
> 
> > LawrenceU said:
> ...



 That was deliberate. I've long been working on changing the English language to be more inflected. "Be Baffled" is a state of being in my world. . . .


----------



## LawrenceU (May 5, 2009)

Craig said:


> You know what's really sad....last night my wife asked me what cinco de mayo was about...I told her it was about remembering a day in infamy where a ship carrying mayo sank.
> 
> I kid you not...Lawrence, be afraid!




Eerie.

-----Added 5/5/2009 at 04:03:27 EST-----



victorbravo said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > victorbravo said:
> ...




I like it!


----------



## he beholds (May 5, 2009)

some kind of revolution? 
i once knew this, as i took spanish for five years.


----------



## LadyCalvinist (May 5, 2009)




----------



## BJClark (May 5, 2009)

Craig;



> ]You know what's really sad....last night my wife asked me what cinco de mayo was about...I told her it was about remembering a day in infamy where a ship carrying mayo sank.
> 
> I kid you not...Lawrence, be afraid!



So is this one of those great minds think alike??? or more 'discombobulated' minds think alike??


----------



## Rich Koster (May 5, 2009)

Cast thyself into comedy purgatory


----------



## AThornquist (May 5, 2009)

I love it!


----------



## py3ak (May 5, 2009)

They do like to eat mayonnaise and chile powder on their burned corn ears.


----------

